# Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen :-)



## ChillyWilli (1. Januar 2003)

*Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil


----------



## Charly23 (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil



aha... und dafür hast du dir 'nen Nickname gesucht und dich neu registriert?


----------



## Sonderzeichen (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil



http://www.pcgames.de/community/info/index.cfm?menu=user&submenu=info_short&loginname=SlyNx


----------



## DeLuxus (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> http://www.pcgames.de/community/info/index.cfm?menu=user&submenu=info_short&loginname=SlyNx



*g*


----------



## alienqueen (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil



Warum nicht google-bildersuche mache oder ein filesharing tool anwerfen...?
Es gibt doch so viele Möglichkeiten und dann fragst du im PC Games Forum, hier wird dir sicherlich keiner einen Link zu (pornographischen) Seiten geben...


----------



## Lupold (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> 
> ...



Genau du ferkel.wirsind eine anständige gemeinde.da gibt es sowas net!!


----------



## LordPain (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil



14 Jährige ist das nicht Kinderpornographie ??


----------



## Blank_ohne_Jones (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> 
> ...



jepp


----------



## TommiP (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil



Wenns weiter nichts ist:

http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/bonnasses/   

Ihr seht - es geht auch ohne pornographische Seiten... 
@ChillyWilli: man kann dazu auch "Po" sagen - klingt nicht ganz so ordinär


----------



## ChillyWilli (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Warum nicht google-bildersuche mache oder ein filesharing tool anwerfen...?


is nich ergiebig genug  ich will keine nackten tussis, ich will schöne junge mädels!



> Es gibt doch so viele Möglichkeiten und dann fragst du im PC Games Forum, hier wird dir sicherlich keiner einen Link zu (pornographischen) Seiten geben...


 ich will doch garkeine pornos!


----------



## ChillyWilli (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> 
> ...


 ich bin doch so schüchtern


----------



## ChillyWilli (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> 
> ...


 ich will sie doch nicht nackt, ich will sie angezogen, ist sowieso viel schöner!
ich will einfach nur bilder von jungen mädels weil ich so notgeil bin ..


----------



## ChillyWilli (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> 
> ...


yeah - das is schoebel, das hab ich schon auf meiner platte, aber nich so viele ... da sind bestimmt 50 mehr drin, danke mann! wenigstens einer der versteht um was es geht.
[b
]Leute, solche links sind gesucht, keine pornos oder anderes! [/b]


> Ihr seht - es geht auch ohne pornographische Seiten...


jepp! 


> @ChillyWilli: man kann dazu auch "Po" sagen - klingt nicht ganz so ordinär


 okay *Po sag* 


und nochmal danke Tommi!


----------



## schmitzekater (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> >
> ...



Na denn...
Da gibt es zumindest einen Teil deiner Anforderung: http://www.levis.com/  *g*


----------



## LordPain (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> >
> ...



Geh doch einfach mal vor die Tür und lauf in deiner Gegend rum.
Da laufen bestimmt einige 14- 18 jährige Mädchen rum die sehen auch viel realistischer aus als auf den Fotos stichwort Bumb Mapping


----------



## klausbyte (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> 
> ...



zu alt, und auserdem wirkt das ganze so künstlich. nicht gut


----------



## alienqueen (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> >
> ...



Ach sooooooo *g*
Musst aber ganz schön notgeil sein


----------



## LordAragorn (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> >
> ...



Klaus kann es sein, dass du CHillyWilly bist oder so? *g*


----------



## jayjay (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Ach sooooooo *g*
> Musst aber ganz schön notgeil sein



was mich mehr interessieren würde: wie alt er eigentlich ist...


----------



## Sonderzeichen (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> >
> ...



Och. Ich freu mich jedesmal wenn Slynx was postet. *g*


----------



## TommiP (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> und nochmal danke Tommi!



Helfe immer gerne wenn ich kann


----------



## Schumi123 (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> 
> ...



net schlecht *G*


----------



## DeLuxus (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

http://www.e-wallpapers.de
links im Menu auf Babes klicken


----------



## LordPain (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> http://www.e-wallpapers.de
> links im Menu auf Babes klicken



Die sind aber nicht Minderjährig und unserer Notgeiler User wollte 14 is 18 Jährige


----------



## Wodka_Wiesel (1. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/bonnasses


wwwwwwwwow. da würd ich alle mal drannehmen. das sind die richtigen kleinen schlampoen.


----------



## DeLuxus (2. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > http://www.e-wallpapers.de
> > links im Menu auf Babes klicken
> 
> 
> ...



Whooooops, sorry


----------



## DeLuxus (2. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/bonnasses
> 
> wwwwwwwwow. da würd ich alle mal drannehmen. das sind die richtigen kleinen schlampoen.



Da hat wohl jemand seine Manieren zu Hause vergessen o_O


----------



## PrinzPorno (2. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/bonnasses
> >
> > wwwwwwwwow. da würd ich alle mal drannehmen. das sind die richtigen kleinen schlampoen.
> 
> ...



naja......aber recht hat er trotzdem........


----------



## Blank_ohne_Jones (2. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/bonnasses
> > >
> > > wwwwwwwwow. da würd ich alle mal drannehmen. das sind die richtigen kleinen schlampoen.
> >
> ...



gibts davon sowas wie ein webmaster?? ich muss fragen wo die eine herkommt (die eine sieht aus wie eine aus meiner klasse!!)


----------



## SlyNx (2. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > > > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > > > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> > >
> ...



toll, klaus ... kaum guck ich hier ma über neujahr nicht - schon fällst du mir in rücken 

ich frag mich allerdings, ob sonderzeichen auch wert auf den inhalt meiner postings legt :o


----------



## Sonderzeichen (2. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > > > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > > > > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > > > > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> > > >
> ...



Da gibts auch Text? :o


----------



## iLLiaZ_HuMaN_BB (2. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

ChiliWilly, hiers ne lustige Page:

Da haste deine *POPOS* *ggg*  ICH HAB DIE SEITE NICHT SELBST GEFUNDEN!!!!!


MEIN FREUND IST SCHULD!!!!!

check out:  _der Link wurde von mir wegeditiert,  Flames entweder ins Gott&die Welt-Forum (wenn möglich: eigener Thread) oder O-Mail. Danke _


----------



## iLLiaZ_HuMaN_BB (2. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

Ok, ich hab die seite auch MITGESUCHT.......... naja, man(n) hat da mal was zu lachen (die kandidatinen sicnd ja teilw. extrem hässlich...)


----------



## DrakDead (2. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

Jo die eines seite war jut die Da Bonnasses oda so ^^ .
Aber gibbet davon auch eine "Richtige" HP?


----------



## Crazy_Achmed (2. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Jo die eines seite war jut die Da Bonnasses oda so ^^ .
> Aber gibbet davon auch eine "Richtige" HP?



Oh ja, Bonnasses is echt mal nich schlecht ! Aber irgendwie wirkt die Seite auch nicht sehr... ähm.. professionell...


----------



## Intelp4 (2. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil



hi mal ne frage ausser dass du notgeil bist und fast einen orgasmuss bekommst wenn du in der stadt eine frau mit knackarsch siehst was soll das die mädels mit 14 sind viel zu jung also das ist doch echt scheisse von dir.
gruss intelp4


----------



## Intelp4 (2. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil



Hi nochmal auserdem ist das denke ich mal strafbar was du machst und 2tens ich finde du bist ne alte sau es gibt genug probs in der welt da brauch man nicht so einen kinderschänder wie dich.
Gruß intelp4


----------



## darkdestroyer (2. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

Es ist die Frage wie alt er ist wenn er selber 14 oder so ist dann ist er kein Kinderschänder ausserdem intressieren die sich nicht für Bilder von Angezogenen


----------



## Boersianer (2. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Hi nochmal auserdem ist das denke ich mal strafbar was du machst und 2tens ich finde du bist ne alte sau es gibt genug probs in der welt da brauch man nicht so einen kinderschänder wie dich.
> Gruß intelp4



Halt am besten mal die Klappe mit deinem Halbwissen und deinen Beleidigungen. Er macht sich dadurch nämlich in keinster Weise strafbar, da die Mädels ja Klamotten anhaben oder zu nichts genötigt werden (egal wie alt sie sind).

Wenn das ansehen junger Mädels tatsächlich strafbar wäre, gäbe es im Sommer im Freibad jeden Tag Massenverhaftungen und Kleidungskataloge wären auf dem Index.

Sammel außerdem erstmal ein wenig Lebenserfahrung, denn dann wüßtest du, dass es genug 14 Jahre alte Mädels gibt, die wie 18 aussehen !


----------



## TommiP (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > > http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/bonnasses
> > > >
> > > > wwwwwwwwow. da würd ich alle mal drannehmen. das sind die richtigen kleinen schlampoen.
> > >
> ...



Wieso so kompliziert? Druck das Foto aus - zeig es ihr und frag sie, ob das Ihr Foto ist  (wo ist das Problem?)

Edit: zu dem Post bzgl. "Schlampen": das ist ´ne Frechheit und echt primitiv  Wieso ist ein Mädchen/ eine Frau eine "***", wenn sie sich sexy fotografieren läßt? Also so´n Post zeigt mal wieder wie "asi" manche Jungs/Männer sind... echt schade


----------



## iLLiaZ_HuMaN_BB (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > > > http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/bonnasses
> > > > >
> > > > > wwwwwwwwow. da würd ich alle mal drannehmen. das sind die richtigen kleinen schlampoen.
> > > >
> ...



@ TommiP: yepp, you absolutely got it!!  
---------------------------------------------------------
also, ich denk auch nich, dass es son grosses prob is, dass die mädels erst 14 sind...
BTW: ich bin auch 14....(und es ist KEIN problem für meine freundin, wenn ich ab und an mal "pubertär-notgeile-anfälle" hab... )


----------



## idontknow (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> 
> ...



Hey, geile Page. Wo hastn die her?


----------



## TommiP (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Hey, geile Page. Wo hastn die her?



Du - purer Zufall! 

Wenn Du auf der Seite mal einen Link zurückgehst ( http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/ ) findest Du den Ordner "Media" - und dort den "hitfloor.avi"-spot (der ist übrigens ziemlich beeindruckend - vielleicht mal anschauen...). Das war relativ kurz nach dem 11.September 2001 - da hab ich den Link irgendwo aufgeschnappt. Aus Neugierde bin hab ich die Seite etwas durchforstet... und manche Sachen wirft man eben einfach nicht weg


----------



## SlyNx (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > Hey, geile Page. Wo hastn die her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/me02.jpg   <-- wenn bei diesem anblick über die fotos auf seinem server reflektiere ...


----------



## Cobra_86 (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

jo, ich freu mich auch über jeden post von slynx (richtig geschrieben??) aber auch nur wegen avatar


----------



## idontknow (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > Hey, geile Page. Wo hastn die her?
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Also doch so ein alter Bock, der sich an jungen Mädels.. ähm aufgeilt. Des kann ich net leiden.


----------



## DrakDead (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

Jo, Strafbar isses net aber stellt euch ma vor da hockt so ein 55 jahre alter rentner davor und macht noch andere dinge ausser "anschauen" naja ich fänd des en bissel zum kotzten.    $$$


----------



## GothicDrak (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil



das machter nur, weil keine mit ihm ausgehen will, der ChillyWilly sieht sicher aus wien Zombie, oder wahlweise wie Schröder, des is noch schlimmer.
PS: Du willst ja nur Ärsche sehen, also reicht auch ne 20-jährige


----------



## Schumi123 (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > > Hey, geile Page. Wo hastn die her?
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...



der hat sicher geld ... !


----------



## DrakDead (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > > > Hey, geile Page. Wo hastn die her?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> ...



Leute moment mal bevor ihr sagt die Bonnasses sei ne "cool" page.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die häflte von den mädels 
1.ganricht weiss das sie da drauf is
2.gar nicht WILL das sie da drauf ist
Ich mein der wo des Photo hat kann des ja dahin schicken..hmmmmmmmmm! Ohne das diejenige des weiss.


----------



## DrakDead (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > > > Hey, geile Page. Wo hastn die her?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> ...



Und schaut doch mal die Photos an die hälfte wurde sicherlich "zufällig" aufgenommmen und dann dahin geschickt. wenns net gard in so einer "Lage" ist wie bei manchen...hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SlyNx (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Und schaut doch mal die Photos an die hälfte wurde sicherlich "zufällig" aufgenommmen und dann dahin geschickt. wenns net gard in so einer "Lage" ist wie bei manchen...hmmmmmmmmm



und da bist du ganz von allein drauf gekommen ? 

:o respekt ...


----------



## Stafighter (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

Moin 
Also jetzt mal ohne scheis ich meine das ich die auf PIC 155 kenne das die nur ne straße weite von mir wohnt. drucke gerade das Photo aus und spreche sie drauf, bin mal  auf das gesicht von ihr gespannt wenn sie selber sagt das ist sie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schumi123 (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Moin
> Also jetzt mal ohne scheis ich meine das ich die auf PIC 155 kenne das die nur ne straße weite von mir wohnt. drucke gerade das Photo aus und spreche sie drauf, bin mal  auf das gesicht von ihr gespannt wenn sie selber sagt das ist sie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



löl langsam wirds lustig */G* 

Wenn der Typ die mädels einfach so Fotographiert hat dann will ich ma wissen ob der rumfährt oder ob diese Puppen in einem Kaff wohnen  *G*


----------



## Shadowbreaker (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > Moin
> > Also jetzt mal ohne scheis ich meine das ich die auf PIC 155 kenne das die nur ne straße weite von mir wohnt. drucke gerade das Photo aus und spreche sie drauf, bin mal  auf das gesicht von ihr gespannt wenn sie selber sagt das ist sie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Die eine mit den aufgespritzten Lippen die wie ne Brasilianerin aussieht von der gibts ne Fotoserie in der sie zuunterst mit Schniedel ist, hab ich mal im Qnet gelinkt gesehen... *g*


----------



## Medini (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > > > > Hey, geile Page. Wo hastn die her?
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> ...


----------



## Nope81 (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Moin
> Also jetzt mal ohne scheis ich meine das ich die auf PIC 155 kenne das die nur ne straße weite von mir wohnt. drucke gerade das Photo aus und spreche sie drauf, bin mal  auf das gesicht von ihr gespannt wenn sie selber sagt das ist sie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Das ist doch die von Bild 158 oder ?
Ist sies wirklich?
Und weiß sie vielleicht woher der Typ die Photos hat?


----------



## Cobra_86 (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Wenn der Typ die mädels einfach so Fotographiert hat dann will ich ma wissen ob der rumfährt oder ob diese Puppen in einem Kaff wohnen *G*



alle in einem... WAAAAAAAAAH weisste wie das wär? das wär wie.. hm lass mich nachdenken...ka, naja, ich würd jedenfalls umziehn


----------



## jayjay (3. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > Wenn der Typ die mädels einfach so Fotographiert hat dann will ich ma wissen ob der rumfährt oder ob diese Puppen in einem Kaff wohnen *G*
> 
> 
> 
> alle in einem... WAAAAAAAAAH weisste wie das wär? das wär wie.. hm lass mich nachdenken...ka, naja, ich würd jedenfalls umziehn



hm, sowas gibts doch überall, oder nicht?
außerdem hab ich das eine oder ander bild schon auf anderen internetseiten gesehen, also wird er sie wohl bloß zusammengeklaut haben...


----------



## Stafighter (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > Moin
> > Also jetzt mal ohne scheis ich meine das ich die auf PIC 155 kenne das die nur ne straße weite von mir wohnt. drucke gerade das Photo aus und spreche sie drauf, bin mal  auf das gesicht von ihr gespannt wenn sie selber sagt das ist sie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...





Hi 

Also sie habe ich heute noch nich gesehen aber ich habe meine schwester gefragt ob die das ist und sie meinete ja ( und war geschockt weil das ne freundinn von ihr ist )  allso ich glaube diese person steht morgen vor meiner tür und will das PIC sehen und //////   dann wirds bei mir lustig


----------



## Carazo (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

Ihr könnt's ja sagen was ihr wollt...aber numero 55 is einfach nur süss. Und 253 mindestens genauso.  auch 427... einfach toll! Und 141 ... sie schaut zwar arrogant aber... weiss nicht, hat was!  (und 329 rrr.... ähm, sorry...)


so, das wars schon, was ich sagen wollte


----------



## Schumi123 (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > Moin
> > > Also jetzt mal ohne scheis ich meine das ich die auf PIC 155 kenne das die nur ne straße weite von mir wohnt. drucke gerade das Photo aus und spreche sie drauf, bin mal  auf das gesicht von ihr gespannt wenn sie selber sagt das ist sie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> >
> >
> ...



Aufzeichnung ist erwünscht löl


----------



## PrinzPorno (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Ihr könnt's ja sagen was ihr wollt...aber numero 55 is einfach nur süss. Und 253 mindestens genauso.  auch 427... einfach toll! Und 141 ... sie schaut zwar arrogant aber... weiss nicht, hat was!  (und 329 rrr.... ähm, sorry...)
> 
> 
> so, das wars schon, was ich sagen wollte



naja die find ich net so toll.....

also ich persönlich finde folgende Frauen am besten :

18 (sieht richtig lecker aus)
73 (hmmmmmm..... *sabber*)
219 (dieser traurige Blick........wunderbar....)
238 (hübsches Gesicht und netter Arsch)
415 (auch ganz niedlich)


----------



## mopskiller (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Ihr könnt's ja sagen was ihr wollt...aber numero 55 is einfach nur süss. Und 253 mindestens genauso.  auch 427... einfach toll! Und 141 ... sie schaut zwar arrogant aber... weiss nicht, hat was!  (und 329 rrr.... ähm, sorry...)
> 
> 
> so, das wars schon, was ich sagen wollte



Hmm, irgendwie bin ich da anderer Meinung (muss ja auch mal irgendwie schaffen, dass du was an  mir auszusetzen hast  ).
Meine Favoriten: 295, wirkt ziemlich natürlich und der Blick, einfach naja, ansprechend 
auch 55, ok, wir haben doch einen ähnlichen Geschmack *ggg*
485, wie schon gesagt, das lächeln 
und vielleicht noch 389 wegen der Natürlichkeit


----------



## idontknow (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > Moin
> > > Also jetzt mal ohne scheis ich meine das ich die auf PIC 155 kenne das die nur ne straße weite von mir wohnt. drucke gerade das Photo aus und spreche sie drauf, bin mal  auf das gesicht von ihr gespannt wenn sie selber sagt das ist sie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> >
> >
> ...



TUS! BEIM BESTEN WILL TU DAS *g* Und vergiss nicht uns zu berichten. Übrigens: Die Bilder gibts wirklich im I Net. Des mit den 2 in der Dusche zb, des finde man bei Kazaa, fragt aber besser net mit welchen Suchbegriffen.   Wenn ihr wissen wollt woher ich das weiß....  *g* Beinem Kumpel von mir, der gaaanz böse ist hab ich das mal gesehen. *flücht*


----------



## idontknow (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Jo, Strafbar isses net aber stellt euch ma vor da hockt so ein 55 jahre alter rentner davor und macht noch andere dinge ausser "anschauen" naja ich fänd des en bissel zum kotzten.    $$$



Naja... da kann er sich genau so gut vor die Bildzeitung oder eine anders Klatsch Blatt sitzen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > Moin
> > > Also jetzt mal ohne scheis ich meine das ich die auf PIC 155 kenne das die nur ne straße weite von mir wohnt. drucke gerade das Photo aus und spreche sie drauf, bin mal  auf das gesicht von ihr gespannt wenn sie selber sagt das ist sie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> >
> >
> ...



Meinst du die von Bild 155 oder 158??? Wie alt ist die eigentlich? Die sieht ja noch blutjung aus.


----------



## Schumi123 (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

165 ist einfach genial *find* ^^


----------



## DevilPhoenix (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

hmm.... das mädchen im blauen top auf dem bild 53 sieht doch sehr einer mitschülerin von mir ähnlich. Vielleicht irre ich mich, aber mal gucken was sie selbst zu dem bild sagen wird.


----------



## Nope81 (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

Nummer 8 trägt keine Unterwäsche *petz*
Die 88 schon..


----------



## HanFred (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Nummer 8 trägt keine Unterwäsche *petz*
> Die 88 schon..



nr.73 hab ich schonmal als avatar in einem forum gesehen. bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es von einer einschlägigen site stammt.


----------



## iLLiaZ_HuMaN_BB (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Nummer 8 trägt keine Unterwäsche *petz*
> Die 88 schon..



Oh, wie schlimm!!  
@Carazo: sind deine (teils philosophischen) beiträge nicht normalerweise in anderen themen besser aufgehoben??....du kannst ja richtig böse werden...      guten appetit!

BTW:  349........for the skilled viewer!


----------



## Stafighter (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > > Moin
> > > > Also jetzt mal ohne scheis ich meine das ich die auf PIC 155 kenne das die nur ne straße weite von mir wohnt. drucke gerade das Photo aus und spreche sie drauf, bin mal  auf das gesicht von ihr gespannt wenn sie selber sagt das ist sie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> > >
> > >
> ...






ICH MEINE DIE AUS BILD 155 , und sie ist 14 3/4 alt und nachher sehe ich sie woll sonst fahre ich mit den BIld dahin nach ihr zu hause und zeige ihr das !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  DAS GESICHT WIRD RICHTIG LUSTIG


----------



## DrakDead (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > > > Moin
> > > > > Also jetzt mal ohne scheis ich meine das ich die auf PIC 155 kenne das die nur ne straße weite von mir wohnt. drucke gerade das Photo aus und spreche sie drauf, bin mal  auf das gesicht von ihr gespannt wenn sie selber sagt das ist sie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> > > >
> > > >
> ...




Naja ich find Nummer 332 und 333 ganz gut ^^


----------



## TommiP (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/me02.jpg   <-- wenn bei diesem anblick über die fotos auf seinem server reflektiere ...
> 
> 
> 
> Also doch so ein alter Bock, der sich an jungen Mädels.. ähm aufgeilt. Des kann ich net leiden.



..."alter Bock"??? Also ich schätz den mal so auf anfang/mitte 20 - wenn das ein alter Bock ist - na dann herzlichen Dank  
Ich muß weg - schon mal meine Bestattung organisieren...

(Aber so ist das wahrscheinlich mit 14 oder 15 - da sind alle ab 23 "Gruffties"...)


----------



## Nope81 (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Naja ich find Nummer 332 und 333 ganz gut ^^



Ja 332 kann kochen..!


----------



## Carazo (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

weiss net, die sehn zu sehr nach amerikanischen Daily Spoas aus 

@ Illuz_human
abgesehen davon, dass dein Nick mich an die Illuminaten erinnert (  *g* ), solltest Du wissen, dass jeder Mensch einen Ausgleich im Leben braucht, ein Fluchtpunkt, wenn mans kritisch nimmt


----------



## Biloboy (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

hey hab mal ein paar fragen:

1. welche von ihnen hättet ihr am liebsten als freundin?
2. welche hättet ihr sonst gern (ihr wisst schon bei was)
3. welche nämt ihr auf keinen fall
(schreibt bitte immer nur eine nummer hin)

meine antworten:
1. 194
2. 343
3. 93


----------



## Sonderzeichen (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> hey hab mal ein paar fragen:
> 
> 1. welche von ihnen hättet ihr am liebsten als freundin?
> 2. welche hättet ihr sonst gern (ihr wisst schon bei was)
> 3. welche nämt ihr auf keinen fall



1. Die, die mich liebt.
2. Die, die mich liebt.
3. Die, die mich nicht mögen.


----------



## SlyNx (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > hey hab mal ein paar fragen:
> >
> > 1. welche von ihnen hättet ihr am liebsten als freundin?
> > 2. welche hättet ihr sonst gern (ihr wisst schon bei was)
> ...



da spricht die erkenntnis des alters


----------



## Lupold (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > hey hab mal ein paar fragen:
> > >
> > > 1. welche von ihnen hättet ihr am liebsten als freundin?
> > > 2. welche hättet ihr sonst gern (ihr wisst schon bei was)
> ...



Also wenn ich ehrlich bin würd ich keine von der Bettkante schubsen oder? *fg*


----------



## Sonderzeichen (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > hey hab mal ein paar fragen:
> > >
> > > 1. welche von ihnen hättet ihr am liebsten als freundin?
> > > 2. welche hättet ihr sonst gern (ihr wisst schon bei was)
> ...




(In 11 Tagen werd ich sogar noch älter... Dann bin ich nämlich 11 Tage älter als heute...  )


----------



## Curse01 (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

Also die sehen ja wirklich ziemlich "nett" alle aus 
Das erinnert mich an ein Lied vom neuen DJ Tomekk Album, da geht es im Refrain immer "Nice girls...schöne Chicken, laßt uns wissen, wollt ihr ******..."! Aber das nur so am Rande


----------



## mopskiller (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Also die sehen ja wirklich ziemlich "nett" alle aus
> Das erinnert mich an ein Lied vom neuen DJ Tomekk Album, da geht es im Refrain immer "Nice girls...schöne Chicken, laßt uns wissen, wollt ihr ******..."! Aber das nur so am Rande



Meinst du mit Rand die Bettkante? 
Ok, schlechter Witz, ich weiß :o


----------



## jubv (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> 
> ...


----------



## jubv (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> >
> ...



lol


----------



## jubv (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > > hi - kennt ihr ne seite wo ich schöne knackige ärsche von mädels, am besten zwischen 14 und 18 finden kann?
> > > > am besten in jeans natürlich, hauptsache eng anliegend.
> > > > bitte nich lachen, ich bin einfach ein bischen notgeil
> > >
> ...




entlarvt!!!


----------



## Schumi123 (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > > hey hab mal ein paar fragen:
> > > >
> > > > 1. welche von ihnen hättet ihr am liebsten als freundin?
> > > > 2. welche hättet ihr sonst gern (ihr wisst schon bei was)
> ...



Hier werden Weise Töne gesprochen !


----------



## jubv (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > hey hab mal ein paar fragen:
> >
> > 1. welche von ihnen hättet ihr am liebsten als freundin?
> > 2. welche hättet ihr sonst gern (ihr wisst schon bei was)
> ...


----------



## Lupold (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > hey hab mal ein paar fragen:
> > >
> > > 1. welche von ihnen hättet ihr am liebsten als freundin?
> > > 2. welche hättet ihr sonst gern (ihr wisst schon bei was)
> > ...



Tja aber was ist wenn der Trieb den Verstand ausser Gefecht setzt?Was dann?*lol*


----------



## SlyNx (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > 1. Die, die mich liebt.
> > 2. Die, die mich liebt.
> > 3. Die, die mich nicht mögen.
> 
> ...



dann .. ja, dann ist es egal was in den vergangenen 16-60 Jahren um die Vagina zwischen ihren Beinen gewachsen ist ...


----------



## Dominikmr303 (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > > 1. Die, die mich liebt.
> > > 2. Die, die mich liebt.
> > > 3. Die, die mich nicht mögen.
> >
> ...



wo wir schon bei schönen ärschen sind kennt jemand ne page wo 16-30 jährige mit strings oder auch strapsen zu sehen sind


----------



## darkdestroyer (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

http://www.barbie.com geh drauf wenns nicht zu hart für dich ist denn dort findest du nur das reine Hardcore Zeug


----------



## Dominikmr303 (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> http://www.barbie.com geh drauf wenns nicht zu hart für dich ist denn dort findest du nur das reine Hardcore Zeug



echt colle site muss an schon sagen


----------



## darkdestroyer (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > http://www.barbie.com geh drauf wenns nicht zu hart für dich ist denn dort findest du nur das reine Hardcore Zeug
> 
> 
> 
> echt colle site muss an schon sagen



meine Surftipps sind immer gut


----------



## iLLiaZ_HuMaN_BB (4. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> weiss net, die sehn zu sehr nach amerikanischen Daily Spoas aus
> 
> @ Illuz_human
> abgesehen davon, dass dein Nick mich an die Illuminaten erinnert (  *g* ), solltest Du wissen, dass jeder Mensch einen Ausgleich im Leben braucht, ein Fluchtpunkt, wenn mans kritisch nimmt



@Carazo:
-warn scherz
-ich heiss illiaz (homer....iliaz)....doppel "L".....wortspiel )
-nix 4 ungut  
-was glaubst du, denk ich, wenn ich "nette" mädchen auf da street sehe?
-über das thema "illuminati" reden wir später! 
23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23.23


----------



## Blank_ohne_Jones (5. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > Moin
> > Also jetzt mal ohne scheis ich meine das ich die auf PIC 155 kenne das die nur ne straße weite von mir wohnt. drucke gerade das Photo aus und spreche sie drauf, bin mal  auf das gesicht von ihr gespannt wenn sie selber sagt das ist sie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



pass mit diesem ausdruck auf!! die auf oic 129 sieht aus wie eine aus meiner klasse, der haken: in wirklichkeit ist die häßlich wie die nacht (was fotos so alles schaffen)


----------



## Blank_ohne_Jones (5. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> > Nummer 8 trägt keine Unterwäsche *petz*
> > Die 88 schon..
> 
> 
> ...



nr. 76 hat mein kumpel mal bei kazaa gefunden


----------



## zorian (5. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

Ich kenn da ne seite die besteht zwar nicht nur aus mädchenfotos aber trotzdem nicht schlecht, vorallem sind auch fotos in 1800x1200 dabei. http://www.djurvall.burken.nu/ 
Ich glaub ich zieh bald nach schweden um...


----------



## Onkel_B (5. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *

Hmm eine von diesen Mädchen kommt mir sehr bekannt vor *grübel*. Ich glaub ich werd die mal fragen, ob sie sich auch erkennt...


----------



## HandOfForce (5. Januar 2003)

*Sans tître*

87 
Nette Pose, nettes Foto und hübsch ist sie auch noch, was will man mehr?


----------



## idontknow (6. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Ich kenn da ne seite die besteht zwar nicht nur aus mädchenfotos aber trotzdem nicht schlecht, vorallem sind auch fotos in 1800x1200 dabei. http://www.djurvall.burken.nu/
> Ich glaub ich zieh bald nach schweden um...



Ähh, wo denn? Gehts vlt genauer. Hab keine Zeit mir jeden Link auf der Seite einzeln anzuguckn


----------



## idontknow (6. Januar 2003)

*AW: Suche Page mit schönen Ärschen *



> Nummer 8 trägt keine Unterwäsche *petz*
> Die 88 schon..



http://pittance.nodalpoint.net/doc/bonnasses/23.jpe 
hat auch welche an


----------



## Carazo (6. Januar 2003)

*AW: Sans tître*



> 87
> Nette Pose, nettes Foto und hübsch ist sie auch noch, was will man mehr?



vielleicht will man, dass sie nicht da 'runterfällt


----------

